# Problem mit Überprüfung beim Lottospiel



## Dyed (22. Jan 2011)

Hallo, 
ich hätte da ein kleines Problemchen und zwar geht es um ein Lottospiel.

*Der Ablauf des Programmes:*

Als erstes werden die getippten Zahlen eingegeben und hierbei soll eine Überprüfung stattfinden, welche bei der  0 (oder kleiner) und alle Zahlen über 49 eine Fehlermeldung gibt.  

Danach wird eine Zahlen von 1 bis 49 generiert und das 6 mal, dann gibt es eine Überprüfung, ob die Zahl nicht schon vorhanden ist.
Wenn ja dann soll er eine neue Zahl generieren, solange bis die Zahl nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Jetzt kommt die Überprüfung, ob die eingegeben Zahlen der Zahlen entsprechen, die eingegeben worden sind.

*Mein Problem:  *

"Als erstes werden die getippten Zahlen eingegeben und hierbei soll eine Überprüfung stattfinden, welche bei der  0 (oder kleiner) und alle Zahlen über 49 eine Fehlermeldung gibt."

Die Überprüfung findet nicht statt oder funktioniert einfach nicht.
Ich hab jetzt schon ne Weile rumprobiert, aber bin zu keinem Vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen und jetzt wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob jemand mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Ich brauche keinen Code für das Spiel (Spiel ist fast fertig).

Hier der Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
//Überprüfung ob die eingegebene Zahl 0 ist oder großer als 49 ist.
	    if (frage1<=0||frage2<=0||frage3<=0||frage4<=0||frage5<=0||frage6<=0)
		{
			System.out.println("Sie haben eine zu kleine Zahl eingegeben!");
	    }
		else if (frage1>=49||frage2>=49||frage3>=49||frage4>=49||frage5>=49||frage6>=49)
		{
			System.out.println("Sie haben eine Zahl eingegeben die groesser als 49 ist!");
		}
```


Bei fragen oder Verständnisschwierigkeiten einfach reinschreiben


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Jan 2011)

Wie weist du denn deinen Zahlenvariablen die Eingaben zu? Denn vermutlich steht in deinen Zahlen zur Zeit ein String und keine Zahl


----------



## MLB (22. Jan 2011)

Hallo erstmal. Ich arbeite mit Dyed zusammen.
Wir weisen den Variablen die Zahlen so zu:

Sorry! Hatte erst das falsche reinkopiert!
[Java]
int frage1 = 0;
		int frage2 = 0;
		int frage3 = 0;
		int frage4 = 0;
		int frage5 = 0;
		int frage6 = 0;

		frage1 = StdInput.readInt("Geben Sie die erste Lottozahl ein!");
		frage2 = StdInput.readInt("Geben Sie die zweite Lottozahl ein!");
		frage3 = StdInput.readInt("Geben Sie die dritte Lottozahl ein!");
		frage4 = StdInput.readInt("Geben Sie die vierte Lottozahl ein!");
		frage5 = StdInput.readInt("Geben Sie die fünfte Lottozahl ein!");
		frage6 = StdInput.readInt("Geben Sie die sechste Lottozahl ein!");
[/code]


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Jan 2011)

Hmm, okay. An sich sieht das schlüssig aus. Wird die IF Bedingung denn überhaupt erreicht?
Und die sechs Zahlen würde ich eher in einem Array speichern. Dann kann man einfach mit einer Schleife die 6 Eingaben ermitteln und zeitgleich noch die Eingabe überprüfen


----------



## MLB (23. Jan 2011)

Wir haben es jetzt schon gelöst. Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe! Das Problem war, dass wir eine Musterlösung für die Schule erstellen sollten und wir das Thema "Arrays" noch nicht durchgenommen hatten.


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Jan 2011)

Ok, und wo lag dann letzten Endes der Fehler?


----------



## MLB (23. Jan 2011)

Dyed hatte die Ausgabe wo anderst erwartet und sie so übersehen. Mir ist dann nach einer Zeit aufgefallen, dass es ja doch funktioniert.


----------

